# Trojan Fight Wear - 'Conflict Fusion' Fight Shorts... SNEAK PEEK!



## TroJan Fight Wear

Right... For all of you people who have been waiting for ages, Here is a sneak peek at the Trojan Fight Wear 'Conflict Fusion' Fight Shorts. This is the Designer Sketch so without giving to much away im proud to give you:

The Trojan Fight Wear 'Conflict Fusion' Fight Shorts with the Trojan TM Custom locking system, and sleek new un-even leg design for even more flexibility when throwing high kicks, Come in many different colours and colours on demand. (I personally like the Green and white for comps). there are a few more design features that i will keep from you that arnt on the design sketch, but ne ways enjoy. (thats all ur gettin Chris n Tom :thumb , lol)

Opinions are a must! good and bad!

Cheers

http://


----------



## MgMax

So when will these become available? sorry if it states somewhere i must have missed it


----------



## Razorstorm

what is the purpose of the triangle flap things on the side dude? (shape of shorts)


----------



## Razorstorm

whats the sales plan for these? sell direct on ur website or get retailers to sell them?

You got a made for fighters logo on your site, is trojan like a spin off brand for made4fighters?


----------



## PrideNeverDies

I like the design , would like something

though the big ass picture , i dont think you should have the lines running behind that , maybe fade them out

IN BLACK , with pink , red, purple incorporated


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Well Tom, 1st of all the 'flap' lol, is the shape of the shorts. as a trialled and tested new design feature it has proven to enhance the ability to thow higher kicks. the elastic Stitched lining provides extra comfort when sprawling aswell, provides more movement with ease.

2nd distribution & Made for fighters, we will be taking orders for wholesale when we receive the 1st batch, and we will also be selling them on the website, with MMA UK discounts if Marc is game?,

Made for Fighters - Nothing to do with Trojan Fight Wear as a company i own all rights etc, completely separate. as for anything else, Cant really say at the minute conflict of interests Tom, We are not quite sure yet, hopefully we can do some more business but no1 can say at the mo. Fingers crossed.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

jeevan said:


> I like the design , would like something
> 
> though the big ass picture , i dont think you should have the lines running behind that , maybe fade them out
> 
> IN BLACK , with pink , red, purple incorporated


Sorry Jeevan mate, Im not quite sure what you mean? Explain agen please dude.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

MgMax said:


> So when will these become available? sorry if it states somewhere i must have missed it


VVV Below Red Writing matey VVV ...Jan 2011


----------



## ewrayzor

I think they're nice. What is the story behind the new logo?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Logo, Well its still got the Alpha sigh in it (as in Alpha Male, Strength etc)plus its more personal now, its more me , The Military part is because the Forces have played an important part in my life a sign of respect in a way,

Also, Im giving 3% of Trojans overall profits to the charity 'Help for Heroes'. Basically gives the amputees etc help after they have been injured on tour etc to provide them with a better way of life.


----------



## MgMax

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> VVV Below Red Writing matey VVV ...Jan 2011


Feel sorta silly now


----------



## Razorstorm

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Logo, Well its still got the Alpha sigh in it (as in Alpha Male, Strength etc)plus its more personal now, its more me , The Military part is because the Forces have played an important part in my life a sign of respect in a way,
> 
> Also, Im giving 3% of Trojans overall profits to the charity 'Help for Heroes'. Basically gives the amputees etc help after they have been injured on tour etc to provide them with a better way of life.


nice gesture, but i hope u realise you wont make any profit in the first year?


----------



## ewrayzor

that's great! I was actually talking with the guys at Kaobon about the possibility of putting on a show for HTH and sponsoring it. Perhaps, if it were to happen in the future we could do something?


----------



## Chris Griffiths

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Logo, Well its still got the Alpha sigh in it (as in Alpha Male, Strength etc)plus its more personal now, its more me , The Military part is because the Forces have played an important part in my life a sign of respect in a way,
> 
> Also, Im giving 3% of Trojans overall profits to the charity 'Help for Heroes'. Basically gives the amputees etc help after they have been injured on tour etc to provide them with a better way of life.


Its very american army tho? Its quite insulting to a uk soldier to turn stripes upside down?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

3% Period Tom mate, Plus we can only see what happens in the next 12 months, In this current Climate in the UK it wont be easy making a profit, We have a few US Stores in talks at the min for wholesale. Hopefully we can create a good enough angle in the US to generate a good margin.


----------



## Razorstorm

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> 3% Period Tom mate, Plus we can only see what happens in the next 12 months, In this current Climate in the UK it wont be easy making a profit, We have a few US Stores in talks at the min for wholesale. Hopefully we can create a good enough angle in the US to generate a good margin.


just be careful advertising that kinda stuff fella, coz if ur not making profit u cant give none away to charity and false advertising is frowned apon to say the least


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Well Chris, I personally dont find it offensive and ive served alot of my mates are soldiers or X soldiers and they love the idea, Its not symbolic to the UK, Its the Military in General, If you have served or are serving their is an unspoken respect for all the worlds Military not just your own, Look at Xmas 1914 WW1 in no mans land...

Makes sense to me, and if i cause anyone offence then it wasnt intended.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Well Chris, I personally dont find it offensive and ive served alot of my mates are soldiers or X soldiers and they love the idea, Its not symbolic to the UK, Its the Military in General, If you have served or are serving their is an unspoken respect for all the worlds Military not just your own, Look at Xmas 1914 WW1 in no mans land...

Makes sense to me, and if i cause anyone offence then it wasnt intended.


----------



## Chris Griffiths

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Well Chris, I personally dont find it offensive and ive served alot of my mates are soldiers or X soldiers and they love the idea, Its not symbolic to the UK, Its the Military in General, If you have served or are serving their is an unspoken respect for all the worlds Military not just your own, Look at Xmas 1914 WW1 in no mans land...
> 
> Makes sense to me, and if i cause anyone offence then it wasnt intended.


Its not offensive as its not military etc just in that direction i understand, just giving my input. Were did you serve and when mate? I was small arms instructor at pirbright and lichfield


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Razorstorm said:


> just be careful advertising that kinda stuff fella, coz if ur not making profit u cant give none away to charity and false advertising is frowned apon to say the least


Im not advertising it as such, its just a nice gesture nothing negative, Thanks for your concern tho but No profit means no 3%, Thats not false advertising.

We have to have Profit to give, Stating 3% 'Profit' will go to charity is not false advertising if you dont make a profit, Im not saying 3% gross Profit, Its 3% NET profit.

Thanks for the heads up tho mate.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

the big logo on the shorts , you see those lines that are going into the background of the logo ??

I THINK it would look much neater if those lines didnt go into the logo , or perhaps faded out , otherwise there is too much going on when you want the logo to be clear


----------



## Razorstorm

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Im not advertising it as such, its just a nice gesture nothing negative, Thanks for your concern tho but No profit means no 3%, Thats not false advertising.
> 
> We have to have Profit to give, Stating 3% 'Profit' will go to charity is not false advertising if you dont make a profit, Im not saying 3% gross Profit, Its 3% NET profit.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up tho mate.


im sure ull keep it covered, iv just seen quite a few people get in big trouble in little china for this little chestnut


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

3 Paras, Helmand, Spring 2008 Chris mate. Didnt know you had served matey.


----------



## Chris Griffiths

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> 3 Paras, Helmand, Spring 2007 Chris mate. Didnt know you had served matey.


Yes mate i was 2nd royal tank regiment for many years mate!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

2 RTR eh! wicked. Southern Englands armour you tankies call it dont ya, you serve in Af then dint you? Fear naught.lol


----------



## Chris Griffiths

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> 2 RTR eh! wicked. Southern Englands armour you tankies call it dont ya, you serve in Af then dint you? Fear naught.lol


Kosovo, Iraq, pretty much everywere. Im scouse aswell LOL Was the only scouser in the regiment.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Bet you were! lol, I was based Merville Barracks, Colchester Garrison. Essex. couldnt under stand all their nuclear subbing and apple and pairs etc lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

jeevan said:


> the big logo on the shorts , you see those lines that are going into the background of the logo ??
> 
> I THINK it would look much neater if those lines didnt go into the logo , or perhaps faded out , otherwise there is too much going on when you want the logo to be clear


Thanks Jeevan, i will defo be considering this a a change...


----------



## Mandirigma

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Logo, Well its still got the Alpha sigh in it (as in Alpha Male, Strength etc)plus its more personal now, its more me , The Military part is because the Forces have played an important part in my life a sign of respect in a way,
> 
> *Also, Im giving 3% of Trojans overall profits to the charity 'Help for Heroes'. Basically gives the amputees etc help after they have been injured on tour etc to provide them with a better way of life.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That is awesome Trojan :thumb


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Just givin the lads something back... They deserve it after all. lol


----------



## Razorstorm

u gonna post up ur tee designs dude?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Ooooo Mate, Come on, you will have to wait till the launch, Lets just say i quite handy with a pencil. You'll Like them i think Tom mate. Defo...


----------



## Razorstorm

still waiting.....


----------



## marc

I think he is gone mate


----------



## Razorstorm

he went to heaven? poor little solider, RIP


----------



## ewrayzor

not heard a peak from him anywhere!


----------



## joeedoom

oh. now i am upset


----------



## TheIceman5

You lot must have scared the poor fella off ...........


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Razorstorm said:


> he went to heaven? poor little solider, RIP


Not cool Tom...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

TheIceman5 said:


> You lot must have scared the poor fella off ...........


Nah just had some Copyright trouble Iceman...


----------



## Razorstorm

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Nah just had some Copyright trouble Iceman...


I hope it wasnt with the Condom company? that would be outrageously funny


----------



## Razorstorm

progress? or dreamland?


----------



## photographymatt

I like, alot. Would like them in the same vibrancy but in blue or red  any idea on cost(havnt looked at the other posts tbh...lol)


----------



## Razorstorm

everyone has already been waiting over a year dude, don't hold ur breath


----------

